# Pre Historic Bull Dorado!



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the biggest Mahi I've seen out here, check out the size on this thing! Fishing has been pretty good lately, best day this week was 11 dorado and a nice marlin, slowest day was 3 sails and a pair of dorado. Fishing is really start to pick up down here! 

Sorry for the bad colors, my Nikon battery died and these came off a cheap cell phone!















​


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's an epic fish!  ......DAM!!!!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dayum dude.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's one big Dorado. Hard to get one that size in the cooler and even haeder to get it close to gaff. A sheet of pile wood that does move would be easier.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow!!! What a mahi!!! Great report.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That fish must have been eating Super Grow food. For a fish that has a short life span. Usually 5-6 years
Monster


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, that's a 5 year old fish. Nice one! What was the weight? 55lbs?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow!!!! That joker is huge!!! Congrats on a bunch of meals!!!


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd say 55lbs is a pretty good guess. That's a lot of filets!


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Dayum dude.


That's an awesome graphic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

SailFishQUepos said:


> That's an awesome graphic! :thumbsup:


That's an awesome fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Monster fish! Congrats!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

For a monster dolphin, the man holding the dolphin is holding it up painlessly for the camera.
I'm just say.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

WhyMe said:


> For a monster dolphin, the man holding the dolphin is holding it up painlessly for the camera.
> I'm just say.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


Yeah, that is part of the trick photography! Three people pulled the fish up for the picture and then jumped back for the shot while the fish was on the way down. But there would be almost no way for him to get that up there by himself! :thumbup:


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You mention that you were fishing, " down there". Do you mind saying where at? Have you migrated to the Keys?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell, he is not even busting a nut.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a big one for sure, unless he's really short!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Beast. My guess is bigger than 55lbs. My dad caught a 77lber and this one looks to be pretty close in size. His was over 6ft.

I bet that mahi dumped some line


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

What's really amazing is that fish is one of the fastest growing fish in the ocean. It's probably 6 years or so old and nearing the end of it's lifespan. Awesome catch for sure.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kim said:


> What's really amazing is that fish is one of the fastest growing fish in the ocean. It's probably 6 years or so old and nearing the end of it's lifespan. Awesome catch for sure.


Sure are. 30lbs in first year


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

That was a bruiser Mahi brah!!! Congrats on your trips! Nothing like the sound of a release mechanism snapping followed by a reel screaming! Hanapa'a!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Hell, he is not even busting a nut.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


Dude, 50-60lbs is not hard to hold up. Even with an awkward handle on a fish once you get your hand set in there and elbow locked against your chest it's a breeze.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished Quepos in the late 80's with tremendous success. A place worth going to .


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I chuckle every time I see the title of this post.

Great mahi!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Great Fish Capt John!! Are those tuna tubes new? We chartered with you several years ago. Love the way your boat is setup!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess you guys are right, and I think ChrisV is right as well, the guy must be short.
Kim I did not know the life span of this fish. Thanks
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

WAReilly said:


> I chuckle every time I see the title of this post.
> 
> Great mahi!


Thanks...



The tuna tubes are newer ?? We used 3 liter coke bottles and wax as the molds. They've been on there a couple of years. We put 4 big ones in each side.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> I guess you guys are right, and I think ChrisV is right as well, the guy must be short.
> Kim I did not know the life span of this fish. Thanks
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


Why downgrade the fish? My dad is short but his mahi was still a beast however you look at it. Just like this mahi.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

He must have been eatin all them chickens to get that big dam nice'un there wow!


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Slqfisher said:


> He must have been eatin all them chickens to get that big dam nice'un there wow!


Yep, we actually caught a chicken right before we hooked this one. We were doing the trolling thing next to a weedline and hooked the chicken dolphin, and then while hooked up the mate had a blue runner in a bucket that we caught earlier, and this guy took the blue runner. :thumbup: Love it when a good plan comes together!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If I as holding that fish it would have looked 30#'s Its the size of the person holding the fish.:shifty: Night Night.


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> If I as holding that fish it would have looked 30#'s Its the size of the person holding the fish.:shifty: Night Night.


That is not a 30 pound fish, and Alex isn't a midget :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SailFishQUepos said:


> That is not a 30 pound fish, and Alex isn't a midget :thumbup:


Did you get a chance to weigh it? Like i said, my dad caught a 77lber and this one doesn't look too far behind.

Funny think is my dad found a school of mahi busting bait and kept chumming to keep them behind boat and his bull ate a small piece of cut bait. Amazing how small of a bait some fish will hit.

Great mahi again. Hope one day I'll land a stud like that.


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Did you get a chance to weigh it? Like i said, my dad caught a 77lber and this one doesn't look too far behind.
> 
> Funny think is my dad found a school of mahi busting bait and kept chumming to keep them behind boat and his bull ate a small piece of cut bait. Amazing how small of a bait some fish will hit.
> 
> Great mahi again. Hope one day I'll land a stud like that.


We don't have a scale on the boat, so i don't have a weight. 77 is huge, i don't think this guy went 77, the world record is only 86ish, so 77 is pretty dang close!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SailFishQUepos said:


> We don't have a scale on the boat, so i don't have a weight. 77 is huge, i don't think this guy went 77, the world record is only 86ish, so 77 is pretty dang close!


I wouldn't say 77, but high 50 low 60s. When he caught his the record was 82lbs. His mahi had an empty stomach too. I think he caught it on a 14/0 and it dumped line he said.


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> I wouldn't say 77, but high 50 low 60s. When he caught his the record was 82lbs. His mahi had an empty stomach too. I think he caught it on a 14/0 and it dumped line he said.


Should have fed it first, it would have been a record! :thumbsup:


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's a monster, beautiful fish!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That fish is world class period.


----------

